# tofu cheesecake recipe



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

CRUST1 cup graham cracker crumbs12 cup finely ground almonds14 cup sugar2 eggs4 tbsp melted butter or margarine mix together and bake in sringform pan for 8 min. at 350 FFillingpuree tofu in processor, add cream cheese and process to blend. Add sugar + eggs,lemon juice,vanilla and arrowroot. blend all together. bake 60 min., the cake will be golden on top, slighly brown on sides, puffed and jiggly in center. LEAVE CAKE IN OVEN FOR 60 MIN. WITH THE HEAT TURNED OFF TO SET. Refrigerate for 24 hours before servingBon Apetit!!!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thanks so much Jo-Jo! I was hoping you would find this!!


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I forgot to give the ingredients for the filling!! Sorry about that.Filling:16 oz silken tofu16 oz tofu cream cheese3/4 cup sugar4 tsp. grated lemon zest2 tbsp. limon juice 1/2 tsp. vanilla2 tbsp. arrowroot powder


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

OK it is good??


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I wonder if we can modify that for pumpkin cheesecake? I'll have to try it out...wait! I'm supposed to be on a diet!!







------------------A positive attitude may not solve all your problems...but it WILL annoy enough people to be worth the effort


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I will try the recipe this week-end and will give results. It's the best one I found, the best ingredients. I think it will be very yummy. I'll make some chocolate sauce and strawberries to go with it. Believe it or not I'm a very skinny person!!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i'm going to try this one soon. i just copied and pasted it from a vegan recipe website.. www.vegweb.com Better Than Tofu Cheesecake Ingredients: Crust: 1 1/4c graham cracker crumbs 2 Tbs. sugar or other sweetener 1/4c vegan margarine or oil Filling: 2 lbs. soft silken tofu (well drained but not pressed) 8 oz. Tofutti brand "better than cream cheese" 1/4c pineapple juice frozen concentrate thawed 1/2c oil 1Tbs. lemon juice 1Tbs. vanilla extract 1/2c pure maple syurp 1Tbs. coriander 1Tbs. corn starch disolved in 2Tbs. water Directions: For crust: Melt margarine and blend well with graham cracker cumbs and sweetener. Press well into bottom of spring-form pan or round cake pan. Bake at 350F for 10 minutes. Let cool. Filling: Mash tofu with "better than cream cheese". Add all other ingredients to tofu mixture and whip with hand mixer until well blended and very creamy. Try to get all tofu "lumps" out. Pour into crust and bake at 350F for 45-50 minutes. Turn OFF oven and leave in for 15 minutes more to help set center. When done edges should be golden and starting to pull away from sides of pan, center should be soft set (it will wiggle if you shake pan lightly). Cool about an hour then refigerate another 3 hours to set center. Keep refrigerated. Helpfull hints: Be sure to check cake during baking I live in the mountains (at about 5800 ft.)so you may need to adjust the baking time down if you live at a lower altitude. Draining the tofu well is important. Too much liquid and the center won't set well. After slicing the cake place a paper towel in the cut out section before returning it to the frige. This will absorb any fluid that will condense on the plate or in the pan and keep the bottom of the cake from getting too soggy. After being dairy free for over a year my cheesecake craving returned. I tried some of the other Tofu Cheesecake recipies out there but found they tasted more like baked custard than cheesecake. After some experimentation I came up with this recipie which my family thinks tastes much like the "real thing". My husbands comment after trying this "Well you finally got me to eat tofu" (he loved it and I think at least half of the one I made this weekend ended up in his stomach!) Serves: approx 12 Preparation time: 1 1/2 hours i've always had a hard time with the consistency of vegan cream cheese.. although i like the taste.


----------

